

Ask HN: are there api's for bank's such as Wachovia and Bank of America? - harrisonhjones

Ask HN: are there api's for bank's such as Wachovia and Bank of America? I'm trying to find an API for my bank because I'd like to automate a complicated transfer task I have. Any suggestions?
======
gilaniali
Most banks dont really have apis. The way to get information is then to screen
scrape but this would require your clients to give you information. Services
like Yodlee.com simplify the process but are quite expensive to use unless you
are funded.

~~~
harrisonhjones
Services like Quicken / Mint are capable to getting bank information using a
known protocol. Is there no way to kind of do the opposite (Ie, use a known
protocol to send money / update bank information)?

